# [SOLVED] i m unable to open facebook



## sabiasabeen (Nov 27, 2011)

whenever i try to open facebook from google chrome, firefox, or internet explorer it gives an error " that the connection is broken " every other site is working fine. i have tried to clear cookies n ping shows a zero loss. my friend says that this is some kind of blocking. i m using a home pc. please help


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: i m unable to open facebook*

Try uninstalling your security software AV and firewall temporarily see if connectivity is restored.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: i m unable to open facebook*

Hi:

Is this PC belong to you ?

Are you using it at work or school?

BG


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I take it the you have figured it out since this post has been marked solved.

BG


----------

